

YC Startup Is Helping the Cops Track Sex Workers Online - dreamdu5t
https://www.vice.com/read/this-tech-startup-is-helping-the-cops-track-sex-workers-online-417

======
sitkack
This is the new velvet fascism.

> What this means is that there's a good chance that if you've placed an ad
> online in the last two years for escorting, massage, BDSM, stripping,
> private modeling, nude housekeeping, selling your underwear, or any other
> permutation of the various sexual services people can put on offer, Rescue
> Forensics has a copy. And because Rescue Forensics has a copy, so do their
> users in law enforcement.

One could and probably will argue that RF is making a tool and that the moral
responsibility to use that tool rests with law enforcement. That is a cop out,
we all have to take ownership of the technologies we create or enable. We
enable the noble as well at the nefarious with each new technological advance.
To create a project, aimed at generating revenue via US law enforcement is at
this point in history is morally reprehensible.

As the War on Drugs shrinks, revenue will have to be generated elsewhere.

~~~
spacemanmatt
I'm not seeing the velvet in this.

------
Nadya
I acknowledge the potential health concerns of STD's (not really a legitimate
concern... see below) - but it's 2015 and we're still telling two consenting
adults what they can and can't do with their bodies?

If health issue and reducing STD's was the primary concern, making
prostitution illegal could have adverse affects. People like sex. Those sorts
of people will sleep around at bars and clubs. For sex. Being promiscuous and
sleeping around is more likely to spread STD's than a regulated sex market
(EG: requiring licenses and STD checks of the workers). Without hard
statistics and data backing up either side of the argument though... it's a
tough call.

Also the gray-area loopholes like escorts - many of whom are hired for their
sexual favours.

We waste a lot of time and resources on something that should be
inconsequential - barring forced prostitution (which would be illegal under
other terms).

I just don't _get it_.

~~~
fragmede
It's 2015 and we're telling adults what they can and can't do things with
their _own_ bodies, individually, why would _two_ adults be any different?

Yes I'm talking about drugs. No, I'm not talking about cartels and violence.
It's 2015, and in most jurisdictions it's still illegal for me to grow a
plant, on my own property, and then smoke said plant because I find it
enjoyable.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
This seems like it's going after the sex workers themselves, instead of the
real criminals like the pimps and johns.

~~~
sitkack
The women that sell services are the true criminals. Everyone else is
innovating and disrupting.

~~~
sitkack
I am looking forward to the day when we outsource prosecution to a for-profit
entity so that we can plea bargain against IBM Watson.

Watsecutor: I am charging you with 12 crimes. Using a probabilistic model of
the judge and the locality there is a 87% chance that at least 2 of those will
stick with a combined minimum sentence of 4.5 years. Based on your public
profile, our parallel construction bot will add 4.3 new crimes to your case.
Automated Justice Corp recommends taking the installment plan for $410k as
prison costs will be need be repaid at $175/day. Freedom is yours for only 75
dollars a day. Thank you for using Automated Justice.

------
spacemanmatt
I hope they fail.

